# Tracing Dreamer bay mare NE England



## lourhys (22 January 2012)

Tracing Dreamer (still) Last known in Tyne & Wear aged 3, bay mare , should stand around 16.1.(but may not)  Registered pb CB (but new owner may not know that as I have papers) no white markings and was foaled 1999. Any news good or bad as I have searched since 2003. I still have her mother


----------



## lourhys (28 January 2012)

Last known penshaw 2003


----------



## meandmyself (29 January 2012)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## lourhys (29 January 2012)

I can't as Im not technical. Lol could I please email you one to post on my behalf.....I'll try!


----------



## lourhys (29 January 2012)

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r210/lourhys/photo.png


----------



## lourhys (29 January 2012)

I have mother (16hh), would love to reunite them.  Sire was Holmside Spring Thorne , full bred CB stallion, 17.2hh.  She had the most mellow personality but a little cheeky at times.....she was up to 3 anyway. I have lots of baby photos but few big girl ones


----------



## pamadam (1 February 2012)

hi sorry i dont have any info bout ur mare but i am the owner of holm side spring thorn and just saw the lovely pic of the mare she looks exactly like him


----------



## lourhys (1 February 2012)

Ahhr that's lovely I wondered who took murphy I kept in touch with ex owners for some time. If you in box me we could keep in touch? I miss her so much and never give up finding her! :-/


----------



## cally6008 (1 February 2012)

Dreamer, bay, female, foaled 1999 only brings up one passport result 
... was she foaled in Ireland ?


----------



## lourhys (2 February 2012)

Hi no she wasn't , she was from Tyne and wear , she is reg PB CB with the CB society but these are papers not pp as was before pp days I could get pp though . Thanks


----------



## lourhys (10 February 2012)

Even if she has died I would like to know so I know to give up . Thanks very much


----------

